# Syrian hamster novice



## Bunders (Nov 24, 2020)

Hello! We are getting a Syrian hamster. Complete novices so looking for tips. I’ve read a previous thread recommending cage and wheel which I’ve just ordered. Is there anything else I should get or think about? Also, any advice on where to buy a hamster? We have a big pets at home nearby. And what do you look for in selecting a hamster? Thank you very much!


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi, noticed it's been a while since you posted this and you haven't had a reply! I've never had hamsters (only gerbils - but when it comes to the sorts of things you're asking it's very similar) but I've cared for them before a few times and know a few things just before anyone more experienced than me comes!

Great start! I'll just mention a couple of other things:
- Hamsters always need chews, because their teeth are always growing. One of my gerbils has had teeth problems, mainly de to the fact that she lost interest in chewing, but many do because people don't give chews to them. This can be as simple as toilet rolls (although syrians are quite big so I would suggest cutting a slit down the middle so they don't get stuck) or cardboard, but many pet shops sell them too. Make sure to buy practical ones, I find sometimes the little furries aren't so interested in the colourful, weirdly shaped ones! But if they do use them for you, that's fine!
-They need a suitable bedding, as some beddings can affect their health. This can be a paper based bedding, or some kind of wood beddings are fine such as aspen or hemp. If you see puffy eyes/discharge around the eyes or nose, anything similar, first step is to change your bedding! Hamsters also appreciate a large amount of bedding, if your cage is wired is suggest filling up the whole depth with bedding, as 6" minimum is suggested for hamsters. 
- Food is important too, I like not just using one mix but mixing several mixes together to 'make' a food. I use Gerri Gerbil (the Hamster one is Harry Hamster!) mixed with burgess pellets, nature's touch, porridge oats and sometimes rosewood. You don't have to do this, but it makes a more exciting and healthy diet - you could buy a few different foods when you next go hamster shopping!
-Hides are also important, hamsters feel insecure without somewhere to hide away when they feel the need to. This goes for all small pets!

Okay, so now onto your questions. 
If you have already bought your hamster, that's fine. Pets at Home is okay to get pets from, I got my first gerbils from there, so it's fine if you already have. But if you haven't bought a hamster yet, I suggest going to a breeder because of most likely better genes so better health and you might have more colour variety etc.! They can also talk you through everything properly. Another example is a rescue, I don't know your area so if you would be willing to tell me whereabouts you are I will look into nearby rescues. Rescues are great because you can give a hamster a home (many are still as young as a couple of months old) who may not have had a great past or their past owner couldn't keep them. This is a great idea too. If you tell me your town/city (obviously not EXACTLY where you are!!) I can find breeders/rescues for you nearby if you want to go with one of those 

Also the healthy signs in hamsters should be big, bright eyes - not half closed, no redness, lumps or bald patches on their body, a smooth coat/fur, teeth that meet in the centre not going over each other, and not making any dodgy sounds, because this could mean a respiratory illness. Hamsters may make small noises though, so not all noises are bad! 

I hope this helped you even though I'm probably not the experience level you were looking for, I will answer any more questions you have if you have any!! 

Good luck with your new fluffy friend!


----------



## Bunders (Nov 24, 2020)

Thanks so much for this reply! Really useful. We are in West London. I’ll have a look for breeders locally.


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

no problem at all! I'll have a look too, and let you know if I find any


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

There's a great website called Pets4Homes - not sure if you've heard of it. I looked on there for west london and I only found a couple of older hamsters, but there's a couple of breeders nearby. For an example, here's one from south west london, babies ready for christmas day! https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/2992342-baby-hamsters-london.html

also, here's a person running their own little home rescue in West London, if there's any younger ones there at any point! https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/users/2005699


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Thea_SRA27 said:


> There's a great website called Pets4Homes - not sure if you've heard of it. I looked on there for west london and I only found a couple of older hamsters, but there's a couple of breeders nearby. For an example, here's one from south west london, babies ready for christmas day! https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/2992342-baby-hamsters-london.html
> 
> also, here's a person running their own little home rescue in West London, if there's any younger ones there at any point! https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/users/2005699


Be careful with pets4homes. Has a lot of back yard breeders and dodgy people on there.

Go to a rescue. You will know exactly what you are getting as they spend time with them handling them ect.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

I agree with the above of things you need to get just a couple of things I'd add:

-properly sized wheel. Syrians need 11" (28cm) while dwarf species need 8" (~20cm I think)

- maybe consider a sand bath. Help to clean the hamster and provides enrichment

What cage have you ordered?


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

Thank you for adding about Pets4Homes, Engel98. I forgot to put that, you really need to find the right people if you use it. I wold be interested in seeing the cage too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2021)

Please do a lot of research before getting your hammie. Hamsters are often labeled as children’s pets. They are not. They are not easy to look after and require a lot of things to be happy. Some people think you can get a tiny cage put food and water in it then chuck the hamster in it and it will be happy. This is sooo wrong. Please do a lot of research I recommend going to Victoria Raechel’s youtube channel because she is a very experienced hamster owner. Although Thea_SRA27 and Engel98 have provided some very useful information there is a lot more to know.


----------

